# Air Raid sirens!



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

These and a few others are getting ready to drop on an unsuspecting Gorilla!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Duck and Cover!!!*​
Good play Donjefe, those are some very nice sticks!

-Matt-


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what a tease.
i bet there are a few
people about to climax
about now. ​


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

I See A Brazilia


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> I See A Brazilia


Everyone sees to like these pirhanas. I think I'll make the trip to Seriouscigar this afternoon and see why. They finally have some boxes in stock. Seriouscigar.com. Happen to have the store nearby. It's got one gigantic humidor and a nice place to smoke and watch the tube. Check it out if you're in Houston. No I am not affiliated.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> These and a few others are getting ready to drop on an unsuspecting Gorilla!


What a great picture DonJefe feels like you can reach over and grab one.

Well Louisville is probably starting spring while we here in good old NH are just thankful that three days have passed without another snow storm. Once the snow on the deck melts I'm planning a deck opening one man herf to celebrate. :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> I See A Brazilia


Yeah. At least there's one good cigar in there. The Opus, VSG, Anejos and DC's were really stinking up the package. :r

Nice play DJ!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Yeah. At least there's one good cigar in there. The Opus, VSG, Anejos and DC's were really stinking up the package. :r
> 
> Nice play DJ!


As you probably can tell, you helped build this bomb Raney!!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Someone is going to have to make a trip to the Home Depot! pick up a new mailbox.. Holy Moly!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Outstanding play! Some top of the line sticks very nice!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow!! Those look damned tasty!!!!!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> As you probably can tell, you helped build this bomb Raney!!


Nice to see it going to such good use! Serious firepower in there Jefe. What's that perfecto VSG?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Shoot....I am jealous!!  Salivating like Pavlov's dog......

Sure wish it was me getting bombed!!

(Maybe some day...!!!)  Someone is gonna be mucho-happy!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

really sweet sampler!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Medic!!!!  :al


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And in the news today, Bomb Shelter sales skyrocketed ...

Congrats and well done to all involved!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn if they don't look tasty.. Nice bomb...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Damn! Someone is gonna get hurt!!!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

*WOW!* Now that is going to be one lucky gorilla!

Cool!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

A short story on bombing - my buddy was in Desert Storm and the first night he was in Saudi, the alarms went off to announce a SCUD attack (remember those?). He and his tent mates ran out and ducked under cover, but the guys who already had been there awhile stayed in the tent and ignored the alarm.

So, my buddy and other members of the unit figure out real fast there isn't much to fear. When the alarm went off from then on, they went and sat out in front of the tent and watched the fireworks as the Patriots shot them down!

I hope the person being bombed with this beauty doesn't have a Patriot system!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Nice to see it going to such good use! Serious firepower in there Jefe. What's that perfecto VSG?


Raney, That vitola is called Enchantment, I often list it as my favorite cigar becase they are obtainable. Unfortunately the ones showing up the last few months have had more fragile than usual wrappers and as a result 3/5 of them have split at the nipple foot.

-Matt-


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Raney, That vitola is called Enchantment, I often list it as my favorite cigar becase they are obtainable. Unfortunately the ones showing up the last few months have had more fragile than usual wrappers and as a result 3/5 of them have split at the nipple foot.
> 
> -Matt-


Matt,

Could they have been over humidified? I feel most of the time when that happens to me I think the place I get them from keeps them too wet. Maybe if you let them rest for a couple months in your humi that would help???

Just a thought??


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Raney, That vitola is called Enchantment, I often list it as my favorite cigar becase they are obtainable. Unfortunately the ones showing up the last few months have had more fragile than usual wrappers and as a result 3/5 of them have split at the nipple foot.
> 
> -Matt-


Thanks Matt! The one in the picture has a split wrapper as well, so it will probably be replaced with something else before it gets airborn.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

colgate said:



> Everyone sees to like these pirhanas. I think I'll make the trip to Seriouscigar this afternoon and see why. They finally have some boxes in stock. Seriouscigar.com. Happen to have the store nearby. It's got one gigantic humidor and a nice place to smoke and watch the tube. Check it out if you're in Houston. No I am not affiliated.


they are great little smokes, you have to go get some right now!
btw the one in the picture looks familiar!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> they are great little smokes, you have to go get some right now!
> btw the one in the picture looks familiar!


It should! Told you guys I wasn't keeping all of those smokes from the pass!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hmmmmmm? some lucky sob gettin' these!!! great going Jeff! they will be a big surprise!!!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Your gonna blow somebodys hand off! I hope that guy has postal box insurance, I think I'll have to turn you in to the Feds for tampering with a mailbox...haha


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

OMG!!!! An Opus!!! DC Maximus!!!! VSG's!!! A bomb like that is liable to bring someone to their knees!!! Nice one DJ


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Raney, That vitola is called Enchantment, I often list it as my favorite cigar becase they are obtainable. Unfortunately the ones showing up the last few months have had more fragile than usual wrappers and as a result 3/5 of them have split at the nipple foot.
> 
> -Matt-


Thanks Matt,
I'm gonna start calling you Mr. Perfecto.
Is the split foot correctable with veg glue, or does it usually proceed up the club? Thinking about picking a couple of these up from Holts...
Raney


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Thanks Matt,
> I'm gonna start calling you Mr. Perfecto.
> Is the split foot correctable with veg glue, or does it usually proceed up the club? Thinking about picking a couple of these up from Holts...
> Raney


I was thinking of gluing it but decided I should just smoke it . Gives me an excuse to buy some more! I think dadof3illinois might be onto something with the overhumidified explaination; the store I got them from usually stays in the 72% range. These are must try cigars IMHO.

-Matt-


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I was thinking of gluing it but decided I should just smoke it . Gives me an excuse to buy some more! I think dadof3illinois might be onto something with the overhumidified explaination; the store I got them from usually stays in the 72% range. These are must try cigars IMHO.
> 
> -Matt-


All I know is my small humi went nuts a couple years ago and every sitcks foot either was split or split when I lit it. Just an observation?


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent bomb DJ that would make anyones day. :ms BOMBS AWAY


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Locked and loaded(with a few additions)and ready for a Monday launch. Can't wait until this bunker buster hits!!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Criminy! Yer adding MORE to that ordinance?? You best ship it wrapped in a flame retardent blanket!!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeff, you are one devious dude! I LIKE IT!!!  

He He He. I know who the target is and he is completely clueless! He He He!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bird is in flight.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Criminy! Yer adding MORE to that ordinance?? You best ship it wrapped in a flame retardent blanket!!!!


I know I am being pedantic here but homonym mixups bug me more than they should. They didn't used to, but the all too frequent misuse of Insure in place of Ensure has lead me to obsess on other homonyms as well now.

*OrdInance* is a law/regulation: the city passed a new orndinance against coffee can car mufflers.

*Ordnance* is the word for munitions/explosives

Carry on. He _He_

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Where is that list again...

Human Encyclopedia

:r

No crying like a little girl.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

txmatt said:


> I know I am being pedantic here but homonym mixups bug me more than they should. They didn't used to, but the all too frequent misuse of Insure in place of Ensure has lead me to obsess on other homonyms as well now.
> 
> *OrdInance* is a law/regulation: the city passed a new orndinance against coffee can car mufflers.
> 
> ...


And the use of than instead of then doesn't bother you....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

It's been a week and this hasn't landed yet! Getting a little worried.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> It's been a week and this hasn't landed yet! Getting a little worried.


It took mine and Horroview's well over a week to reach it's final destination!!! Just when you think all is lost ........................

*BOOM!!*

Did you relay via USPS?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes, USPS was the delivery vehicle. Gotta keep the faith, haven't had any bombs miss their target yet!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I recieved a call from the post office, they said I need to pick up a package. Wonder what is this package???  :w 


Salud!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Just called the post office asking who's the sender...
*You Are The DON!!!*
Muchas Gracias Senor!

PS. I'll do a post tonight.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing from me yet huh, and I sent mine a week before him! :c


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> Just called the post office asking who's the sender...
> *You Are The DON!!!*
> Muchas Gracias Senor!
> 
> PS. I'll do a post tonight.


Glad it finally touched down!! Enjoy, you deserve every bomb that comes your way!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad that your bomb got through, DJ. I went back and checked my paperwork and found out I mailed mine 3/19. It is only going on two weeks not three so I'm going to have to be patient longer.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hola Aficonados!
Just been so busy that I'm only posting *The Don's* Generosity only now. Some beautiful Non Cubans He sent me, they all look happy and look's like they will love theire new home  Again thank you Amigo.

A Big Salud To You Amigo!!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Roli, you take the nicest pics, man!! 

And really nice gesture, Jeff!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Great pictures!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

tasty looking smokes there


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Cingrats Rollito! Very nice selection Jeff!! That is a fine bomb indeed!


----------

